# maintaining steelies



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi guys, Im planning on removing the hubcaps for my cruze. I noticed steelies lose their shine and start rusting so is there an easy way to prevent them from losing their shine and from rusting?


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

no matter what you do especially in salt heavy toronto those things will start to corrode. you can spray wd40 on them a couple of times through the winter to help keep moisture off of them but your only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have a jack and jackstands, mask off the tires and rattle-can (paint) the wheels with gloss black Rustoleum. This is assuming the wheel is off the car. Aside from that, there's not much to do to a steel wheel. 

If you haven't already, Krown your Cruze every fall. It'll make repairing it much easier 5-7 years from now when everything's a oily mess instead of a rusty mess.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

this is a let down =[ i guess ill invest in some alloys when spring hits
thanks for help


----------

